# Bad habit



## Linda Blatt (Feb 5, 2019)

I have 21 month working cocker. Since end October he’s started to pull up clumps of grass on the field where he excercises, doesn’t eat it but spits it out. No idea why he does it or how to stop it, he’s
Obsessed. Vet isn’t worried
as he’s barely swallowing any. Ideas?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

This seems to be quite common with spaniels - my friend's springer does it and my brittany also to a lesser degree.

I am assuming (since you have posted in working dogs forum) that this is a dog you're training up for working?

If so, probably best to keep him close by unless sent out to retrieve. Practise walking close at heel around the field with head up and not scenting.


----------



## Yvonne_Liu (Sep 6, 2021)

My dog who is not a working dog always pull up grass when he is playing in the field. My vet said it is a way to exercise and play.


----------

